

Indian Effort on Spies Squeezes Phone Operators - eplanit
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/17/technology/17telecom.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss

======
Spoutingshite
What a load if crap.

They implement a law to prevent snooping by insisting that all equipment is
checked by labs in the US, Canada or Israel!

The US and Israel have the biggest spy networks in the world....I know that
there are other countries or corporations out there that would love a nugget
of Indian technology...but seriously? It the equipment didn't have spyware
before it was sent it has a bloody good chance of doing so when it comes back!

